# T Town



## kasper (May 4, 2019)

Nice finds for good numbers at T Town today.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 4, 2019)

Nice finds. What did you have to give for the slick? I've been looking for one, but ebay is killing me on their prices.


----------



## kasper (May 5, 2019)

Honestly it was a find in a pile of older looking tires. It will clean up real well but I paid 30 dollars for it. And same here until i found that one I couldent find any for a while.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2019)

I really like the white wall slicks better and they seem to be more common and they are actually cheaper. That's a really good price on a really rare Schwinn slick tire. Hope i can get that lucky. thanks. Razin.


----------



## kasper (May 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I really like the white wall slicks better and they seem to be more common and they are actually cheaper. That's a really good price on a really rare Schwinn slick tire. Hope i can get that lucky. thanks. Razin.



Best part it it's not cracked at all just really dirty it's still soft. I just got that slik chik yesterday also and has the correct 68 matching whitewall slik and westwind on it that was a nice buy.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2019)

Good deal. I had a really nice white and pink one that i pulled out of a scrap heap and paid little or nothing for the bike with the original tires. don't remember what i sold it for but made a nice return on my investment. Enjoy your bike. Razin.


----------

